# Two-alarm fire destroys Commonwealth Coach and Trolley Museum (10/31)



## Pere Flyer (Nov 6, 2017)

A day after Roanoke gained intercity rail, it lost much of its coach and trolley history.
https://www.wsls.com/news/virginia/roanoke/breaking-two-alarm-fire-destroys-roanoke-museum



> "Our damage estimates for our museum property are unknown but we believe we've lost about 15 busses, half of our collection. We lost all but three of our historic restored coaches. We do not yet know the cause. The museum did not have insurance on the building or the busses. However we do not own the building," said Shayne Dwyer, with the Virginia Museum of Transportation.
> 
> Commonwealth Coach and Trolley collects, repairs and operates historic coaches and busses with significant historical value to the entire state.
> 
> The museum was first formed in 1999 when the Virginia Museum of Transportation decided to de-access its fleet of transit coaches which had been collected throughout the years.


 
...



> Busses and shuttles through the museum are used for non-profit organizations and public events. Examples include shuttles for Virginia's Explore Park, Center in the Square, the Rescue Mission and the National D Day Memorial. The shuttles carry between 6,000 to 7,000 people per year.
> 
> Those wishing to assist can donate via www.vmt.org


Has anyone on here visited the museum? What was it like?


----------

